# Vacuum sealing with brake bleeder



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried vacuum sealing jars with a brake bleeder?


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Has anyone tried vacuum sealing jars with a brake bleeder?


Have not yet but have thought about it. One thing I can imagine if its a hand held squeeze pump and not automatic it could take an awful long time to draw a significant vacuum. On the other hand too, would it draw too much vacuum? Not sure what my foodsaver draws and it concerns me they could implode. But, to your original question, no I have not tried it yet.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Just a plan shop vac will pull a LOT of vacuum. You could finish with the brake bleeder.

You can also get an air conditioner vacuum pump that runs off of compressed air for only $15... cheaper with a coupon
http://www.harborfreight.com/air-vacuum-pump-with-r134a-and-r12-connectors-96677.html

Or this one for 89
http://www.harborfreight.com/25-cfm-vacuum-pump-98076.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Guardian said:


> .... and it concerns me they could implode.


???

What could implode????


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Guardian said:


> Have not yet but have thought about it. One thing I can imagine if its a hand held squeeze pump and not automatic it could take an awful long time to draw a significant vacuum. On the other hand too, would it draw too much vacuum? Not sure what my foodsaver draws and it concerns me they could implode. But, to your original question, no I have not tried it yet.


Just dryed a few squash and one pint jar took 60 fast pumps, less than a minute to seal.

As far as my food saver, a very cheap one, I let it go at times and it just continues to suck..well, I disconnect power, remove the accessory, and the jar is sealed tightly.
It does that at times--no, it will not explode!!:laugh:

IF I ever have the need, I can sun dry vegetables, and seal with the bleeder..how cool is that??


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We saw a YouTube where the guy used a bicycle pump to vacuum seal jars..... hubby got a $6 pump from Academy and he will modify it in the next few weeks. It seems to be less effort than a hand brake bleeder.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

LincTex said:


> ???
> 
> What could implode????


The jar... I simply wonder the amount a jar would withstand in vacuum as some hand vac units can pull 30 inches Hg or more. Just wondering out loud.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*Mason Jar Sealer*






Tips I learned in 5 minutes:
1) if the gauge isn't moving, you may have to use two lids
2) if the gauge isn't moving, you may have to raise the jar sealer juuuust a little bit 
3) when the gauge reaches between 15 and 20, it will be hard to pump--usually you have a seal.
4) sometimes you will here it ping/pop; sometimes, not


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Guardian said:


> The jar... I simply wonder the amount a jar would withstand in vacuum as some hand vac units can pull 30 inches Hg or more. Just wondering out loud.


I think that it's a valid question. When Ball Mason jars were invented, no one ever thought they would need to handle that much force.

Air pressure at sea level is around 14.7 psi (on a standard day). (*p*ounds per *s*quare *i*nch)

Just the 3" lid all by itself .... at about "8 square inches of surface area", will have about 120 pounds of force pushing on it if you go to 29"-30" of vacuum inside.

No wonder it's so hard to get the lids off!!!!

When you add up the entire surface area of the whole jar, it has WAY over 1000 lbs of force on it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

In regard to canning and the crappy lids on the market(mainstay).
I had cooled liquid for B&B pickles last night; put in a quart jar in the fridge.
Today, my neighbor gave more cucumbers so I used that mix for them.
When I tried to open the jar of premade liquid from yesterday, the lid was sealed.
Not just sorta sealed--the 'get out your spoon, pry real hard' sealed!!artydance:

Ball lids--great. I searched all summer for Ball lids at our chinamart--not one lid.
Mainstay was all they had. I like Ball; bought on sale jars at Ace last week and all the way home they pinged.artydance:


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I can tell you a jar will implode but, not with the hand operated vacuum pump. I have broke one with a vacuum pump I made. I imploded a lot of things while "experimenting".


----------

